# over clock



## nasheer (May 5, 2011)

Hi 
When i switch on the system
over clock msg coming, can any one tell why it's coming like this.
what is the solution to avoid it.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

PC Specs?
Pre-Built Brand & Model Number
Custom Built-Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.

Boot to the Bios and set to "Default".


----------

